# Mittelmeerangeln



## Dirk777 (2. Februar 2003)

Hallo Angelboarder!

Nach mehreren Jahren Langelandurlaub soll es diesmal nach Italien, in die Nähe von Pisa, gehen. Habe nun leider bisher noch gar nichts über das Angeln im oder am Mittelmeer gefunden. Hat jemand Infos oder Erfahrungen?


Dank im Voraus!
Dirk


----------



## felix181 (2. Februar 2003)

Ich angle von April bis November fast jedes Wochenende dort. Welche Fische willst Du denn fischen? Hast Du ein Boot? Welche Ausrüstung hast Du?


----------



## Dirk777 (2. Februar 2003)

@felix
Also meine Ausrüstung ist die von Langeland, Brandungsangeln und Pilkruten. Ein Boot habe ich (noch) nicht da unten. Und was man da alles angeln kann, ich habe keine Ahnung...
Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Fishbuster (7. Februar 2003)

Wenn Du ein gutes Boot zur Verfügung hast, evtl. mieten,
gibt es einige schöne Sache zum Fischen, z.B.: Speerfisch und Schwertfisch, Thune schwimmen da zeitweilig auch rum,(den in fast jeder Größe), an der Küste kannst Du Bluefish fangen und viele einheimische Arten. Petri Heil


----------



## TommyD (12. Februar 2003)

Hi
Wenn du kein boot hast und du es nicht auf &quot;Monsterfische&quot; abgesehen hast würd ich dir empfehlen am Hafen mit brot oder Fischstückchen zu angel da beist normal einiges.
ich würd es aber auch ruhig mal abends am Strand probieren und halt bei den Einheimischen abschauen.

Gruß:
_____TommyD


----------



## Dirk777 (16. Februar 2003)

@ TommyD

Also Monsterfische will ich nun wirklich nicht fangen. Vielleicht fahre ich ja mal mit einem Fischer raus, zum zuschauen (und mithelfen...).

Ansonsten dachte ich schon eher daran, in Ufernähe zu bleiben. Die Tips mit dem Hafen und dem Strand sind ja schon mal prima, aber gibt es nicht irgendwo noch Infos (evtl. hier ), was man denn so fangen kann, worauf es sich lohnt (zur Selbstverpflegung, nicht zur Rekordjagd) anzusitzen und wo vielleicht ein paar gute Stellen sind? 

Wenn ich auf Dorsch oder Leng aus wäre, würde ich hier wohl eine Menge Infos bekommen...#4 

Aber vielleicht klappts ja noch, ist ja (leider) auch noch etwas hin, bis zum Urlaub.

Schönen Sonntag noch
Dirk


----------



## Jempi (18. Februar 2003)

Ich habe vor 2 Jahren in Livorno vom Boot und Strand 
gefischt mit mäßigen Resultaten.
Es sind meistens kleine Fische,Girelle,Racasse gelegentlich
auch Meeräschen.
Als Rute rate Ich dir eine Angel mit dünner Spitze
oder einer Feederrute, Haken von Größe 6 bis 14, als 
Vorfach ist Fluocarbone vorteilhaft.
Als Köder kann man Kalamare, Sardinen oder auch Würmer
verwenden.
An dem Wettbewerb wo Ich teilnahm, hatte der Erste 
über 200 Fische #a 
und die wogen 4 Kilo.

Grüße
     Jempi


----------



## Dirk777 (25. Februar 2003)

Hallo Jempi,
(späten) Dank für deine Infos. Habe im Web mal nach &quot;Girelle&quot; und &quot;Racasse&quot; gesucht. Außer einer ganzen Menge von Hinweisen zur Zubereitung habe ich leider kaum was angelmäßiges gefunden. Nichts über fängige Arten oder weitere gute Fangmethoden. So werde ich weiter suchen und ggf. hier noch mal nachfragen oder informieren.
Danke zunächst!

Dirk


----------



## Dirk777 (26. Mai 2003)

Hallo an alle,
möchte doch ganz gerne das Thema noch mal aktualisieren. #h 

Hat es in den letzten Wochen noch neue Infos oder Erfahrungen zum Mittelmeerangeln gegeben? Würde mich sehr freuen, da wir im Juli runterfahren wollen.


Gruß
Dirk


----------



## DerDuke (26. Mai 2003)

Hi Dirk777,

mir geht es ähnlich wie dir.

Nach mehreren Jahren an der Ostsee, besteht meine Frau nun auf einen Urlaub im Süden.

Ich werde im Juni auch in der Nähe von Pisa sein (Marina di Pisa).
Meine Reiserute und die Spinnrute gehen auf jeden Fall mit nach Italien.

Mal sehen was sich dort so fangen lässt.

Petri


----------



## Dirk777 (27. Mai 2003)

Hi Duke,

wer sagt, daß meine Frau unbedingt in den Süden will, statt dahin, wo es Fische gibt? :c  Also ich hab mich sooo doch gar nicht geäußert. :q 

Aber wenn du schon runterfährst, wäre natürlich ein Erfahrungsbericht deinerseits sehr hilfreich.

Also schönen (Familien-)Urlaub und Petri Heil!

Dirk


----------



## Micky Finn (3. Juni 2003)

Hi Dirk,

speziell zum Fischen war ich noch nicht am Mittelmeer. Es gibt da ja sicher lohnendere Ziele, aber man ist ja nicht immer zum reinen Angelurlaub unterwegs.
Hauptsache man genießt die Zeit und macht das Beste draus.

Ich hab dir hier einen Interessanten Link. 

http://www.medflyfish.com/index2.html?

hier eine Beschreibung der Nord-Westlichen Küstenregion
http://www.medflyfish.com/mag/marcs.html

Eine Reise und Fangbeschreibung aus dem Gebiet Toskana muß ich noch suchen.

Ist zwar speziell zum Fliegenfischen an der Italienischen Mittelmeeküste, aber Fische, Methoden und vielleicht die ein oder andere Location lassen sich da vielleicht übertragen. Ein Forum gibt es dort auch. Kannst ja vielleicht mal einen Text reinstellen und dich überraschen lassen.

Das ganze ist leider nur in italienisch und englisch. Ich hoffe mal daß du die ein oder andere Info verwerten kannst.

Andreas


----------



## MichaelB (3. Juni 2003)

Moin,

ich fahre Mitte July nach Griechenland, Peloponnes Westküste; und werde dort mal versuchen. 
Man kann sowohl an Felsenküste, als auch vom Strand aus oder in Häfen angeln, ich werde berichten.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Dirk777 (4. Juni 2003)

Hallo Andreas, werde gleich mal stöbern, scheint ja eine recht umfangreiche Lektüre zu sein. Hilft auch, mein englisch zu reaktivieren und wieder ein bißchen italienisch zu lernen. 

Bis später!

Dirk


----------



## langelandsklaus (4. Juni 2003)

Hallo Dirk,

das Problen,wie du es hast kenne ich auch.

Meine damalige Freundin wollte nach 5 Jahren Lohals/Langeland hintereinander endlich mal in den Süden fahren.

Da ich mich dort mit dem Angeln überhaupt nicht auskannte, haben wir einen guten Kompromiss gefunden - im&nbsp;darauf folgenden Jahr sind wir dann nach Bagenkop gefahren ! :m :m :m


----------



## Dirk777 (5. Juni 2003)

Hallo Klaus,
wir waren bisher dreimal in Vesteregn, von Bagenkop also gleich um die Ecke. Langeland ist Angelland, daran wird sich hoffentlich auch in Zukunft nichts ändern. 
Nächstes Jahr gehts (so die Familie zustimmt) wieder nach Norden.

Mich würde ja noch interessieren, ob du Angelerfahrungen gesammelt hast. Wäre eine gute Hilfe.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## langelandsklaus (5. Juni 2003)

Hallo Dirk,

&nbsp;

meinst Du jetzt die Angelerfahrungen um Langeland ????


----------



## Dirk777 (7. Juni 2003)

@ Klaus
Nö, eigentlich meinte ich schon "Süden".

Dirk


----------



## Anglerboy89 (9. August 2008)

*AW: Mittelmeerangeln*

Hi, bin neu hie, habe aber einige Tipps für euch, getestet in Elba als ich so 12 Jahre alt war  Wir haben was gefangen ! 


- Sucht euch, wenn ihr vom Strand aus angelt, einen steinigen Strand aus. Die Chancen steigen erheblich ! Am besten auch keinen, bei dem 50 Meter weiter die Touris baden gehen
- angelt am Strand auf Grund, am Hafen mit Schwimmer
- angelt, wenn ihr auf Grund angelt mit Madenteigbomben ( Futterkorb mit Teig/Madengemisch, damit es nicht sofort sich beim eintauen ins Wasser entleert , sondern erst allmählich an Ort und Stelle)
- angelt mit sehr langen Vorfächern (1,50 m ) und mit sehr kleinen Haken. Verwendet trotzdem am besten ein Kevlar Vorfach wie bei dem Karpfenangeln.
- beste Köder sind Köder, die ihr vor Ort findet wie z.B. Muscheln ( oft an Steinen festgesaugt und mit einem Messer Lösbar), Krebsen, kleine Langusten und Sandwürmern. Aber auch der Brotkern ist sehr gut geeignet...
- versucht soweit wie möglich mit sowenig wie möglich Gewicht auszuwerfen
- wenn ihr einen größeren Fisch fangt ( auch bei kleineren), versucht sie nicht im kescher zu fangen, sondern zu landen, am besten zu zweit: einer steigt ins Wasser ( bei Strand ), der andere hält den Fisch stramm am Haken und dann wird er langsam an den Strand gezogen und vom zeiten man ( am betsen mit einem trockenen Handtuch ) aus dem Wasser gehoben.

so das waren meine Tipps, diesen Sommer werde ich ausprobieren: am Hafen Paternosterangeln. Am Strand: Spinnfischen mit Glaskugel.

hoffe, ich konnte helfen


----------

